# Who is your favourite model?



## michal_cohen (May 2, 2006)

i love ezabeli pontana

and josie maren(from maybelline new york)

if anyone got poster of maybelline tell me


----------



## popeye (May 2, 2006)

devon aoki and liya kebede. beauty beauty!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 2, 2006)

i love heidi klum...she's so damn pretty!


----------



## Aquilah (May 2, 2006)

Adriana Lima &amp; Alessandra Ambrosio, the other two Brazilian VS models... They're just gorgeous!!!! (Gisele is pretty too, but I like the other two more)


----------



## mac-whore (May 2, 2006)

Adrianna Lima of course. I'm not a huge fan of runway models in general for some reason. Just generally not my type. I love Nicole Ricca.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2006)

i still say tyra even though she's retired! from there i think probably iman, and back to the old school - beverly johnson!


----------



## popeye (May 3, 2006)

iman is beautiful

iman + david bowie= coolest couple ever


----------



## LVA (May 3, 2006)

she's not realli a model ... but imo she could be one ... she's so pretty

Matsuura Aya - pop singer/member of "Good Morning Girls Group"


----------



## Marisol (May 3, 2006)

Kate Dillon and Mia Tyler. Not your typical models though.


----------



## hgoff79 (May 6, 2006)

I'm still totally in love with Alek Wek.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 6, 2006)

I love Heidi Klum and Tyra Banks (because they are curvier women like me), but I would love to look like Adriana Lima or Alessandra Ambrosio! :laughing:


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 7, 2006)

Gemma Ward

I would marry her

honestly


----------



## canelita (May 7, 2006)

Heidi Klum &amp; Adrianna Lima, they are gorgeous


----------



## mariefrancesca (May 14, 2006)

Gemma Ward!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

dont have one :satisfied:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 14, 2006)

Tyra, Adriana Lima and Liya Kebede.


----------



## peekaboo (May 15, 2006)

Helena Christensen, Trish Goff and Carolyn Murphy


----------



## Tesia (May 15, 2006)

Adrianna lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, Tyra banks and Monica Bellucci ( idk if she still counts thought cuz now she has more acting jobs)


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 15, 2006)

Adrianna Lima is gorg.!


----------



## eightthirty (May 15, 2006)

Yes, I'm going old school.....

All time faves, when the supermodel craze started.

Christy Turlington






and Helena Christensen


----------



## Nolee (May 15, 2006)

Heidi klum, Gisele BÃ¼ndchen, and the Lancome Hypnose face, Darya something..


----------



## karrieann (May 25, 2006)

I'm with you Marisol. They are so beautiful!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 25, 2006)

my favorite model when i was a teenager and still today i think shes beautiful is "linda evangelista" one of the original "super models" of the 80's


----------



## Mina (May 25, 2006)

Tyler Bank, Iman


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 25, 2006)

you know, i know she doesn't model anymore, but cindy crawford is so classic. love the mole. i always thought she was so beautiful when i was little. as for who i think is the most beautiful person in the world, angelina jolie. she looks like a model. and she is cool as hell.


----------



## Ehinokokus (May 27, 2006)

SELITA EBANKS she is so cute... just lovely...

She is one of the Victoria's Secret model. F.e. new collection - sexy sport.

I wish to look like her :inlove:


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 27, 2006)

She's pretty, I never knew her name before.


----------



## Ehinokokus (May 27, 2006)

Yes!

She's cute, isn't she?

It was hard to find her name, but now she is more popular - that's good !!! She helps poor kids.


----------



## babiicouturexo (May 28, 2006)

Karolina Kurkova, Gemma Ward, Adriana Lima, Kate Moss, Tyra Banks...there a lot more I like but don't know the name of...but these are the ones I can name.

xo k a r i n


----------



## karrieann (May 28, 2006)

Oh I love her too! She is stunning!


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jun 2, 2006)

I like Kate Moss because she's just so darn cool, and not too conventionally beautiful, as well as Fernanda Tavares and Latetia Casta, for similar reasons.


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 2, 2006)

From the older models, I always thought Karen Mulder was just beautiful, and so elegant. I also like Karen Elson...amazing skin...Erin O'connor, she's quirky &amp; original...and beautiful!


----------



## Maude (Jun 2, 2006)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Her name is Daria Werbowy, btw.

I love Gemma Ward and that girl Selita Ebanks is so cute !


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 2, 2006)

Devon Aoki and Tina Baltzer. And Anna Tsuchiya, she's a model but more known for being a Japanese singer and actress.

I wished I looked like Devon or Anna! ^.^


----------



## Xexuxa (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine are Karen Elson and Anastasia Khozissova  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I seem to like redheads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## junell (Jun 9, 2006)

I totally agree! Especially with Beverly Johnson....she helped pave the way for Tyra and Iman. :thumbsup2:


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 10, 2006)

my favorite is giselle bunchen..i love her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i also like kate moss..


----------



## ivette (Jun 10, 2006)

adriana lima


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 10, 2006)

My NEW favs now! Thanks for showing me these lovely pics! :satisfied:


----------



## Saja (Jun 10, 2006)

Not really a model fan....


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 11, 2006)

i am not either, heck I had never heard of any of those people before except the old school ones...


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 11, 2006)

Tyra Banks, Naomi Campbell and Eva Pigford


----------



## Thais (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL Did you mean Isabeli Fontana?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gotta love the brazilians huh??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LMAO


----------



## Thais (Jul 2, 2006)

Alessandra Ambrosio is really pretty but I've seen some of her interviews and she is just way too snob!

There is a brazilian model called Daniella Cicarelli, she is just gorgeous. You girls probably dont know her cause she only models in Brazil though. Here are some pics:'

View attachment 21639
View attachment 21640
View attachment 21641


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

i know her from ftv


----------



## Thais (Jul 2, 2006)

Where did you see her?


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

we have this chanel fashion tv(sorry about the english)

and he got a site www.ftv.com


----------



## michko970 (Jul 2, 2006)

females are millia jovovich and adriana lima

males are tyson beckford and travis fimmel


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 2, 2006)

I like Adrianna Lima &amp; Tyra.

Milla Jovovich is cool too


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 2, 2006)

Tyra, Adrania Lima, Alexiea form sport illustrated


----------



## Ali M (Jul 2, 2006)

Lilly cole, gemma Ward. I was lucky enough o do Lilly's makeup last year at london fashion week and shes even more stunningh in person

Alixxx


----------



## NYchic (Jul 2, 2006)

Same here. Linda Evangelista is GORGEOUS from her bone structure to her beautiful skin and her pretty blue eyes, and she is sooo tall with the nicest body, like she has nice curves and she's like in her 30's now and still gorgeous as ever!

other models i like are tyra banks (even though she's retired now) and adrianna lima


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 2, 2006)

She's gorgeous I love Brazilian models they're just so exotic.


----------



## Thais (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes they are usually curvier than the typical american/european models.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 2, 2006)

Christy Turlington, even though shes not modelling anymore.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 3, 2006)

I like Adrianna Lima, Josie Moran, Heidi Klum, and of course, Tyra Banks.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 3, 2006)

I adore Adriana Lima and Christine Dolce, both girls are GORGEOUS! I envy them BIG time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Jul 4, 2006)

Kate Moss, Naomi Campbell, Adriana Lima.


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 4, 2006)

She looks really beautiful!

My favorite models are Heidi Klum, Tyra Banks and Cindy Crawford.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

I forgot about Naomi, she definately rocks the runway!


----------



## poca_ini (Jul 4, 2006)

My favorite models are Naomi Campbell, Omayra, and Eva Pigford.


----------



## Arualav (Jul 4, 2006)

Daria Werbowy. She is one of THE hardest working girls in fashion today. I think I heard somewhere that she logs more hours on the runway in a year (or was it a season) than most models will in a lifetime. Either way, have to support a fellow Canadian, well... Polish-Canadian. http://www.supermodels.nl/dariawerbowy/pictures/1


----------



## kissmewhenicry (Jul 5, 2006)

love both gemma and daria..

View attachment 21761
View attachment 21762


and all the rest of alien babydoll models too..

lily cole,jessica stam,heather marks,lisa cant...etc

View attachment 21753
View attachment 21754
View attachment 21755
View attachment 21756


View attachment 21757
View attachment 21758
View attachment 21759
View attachment 21760


and the pioneer of the babydoll breed too....devon aoki..

View attachment 21763


but my all time fav would be natalia v..her face's just perfect,ethereal and angelic..

View attachment 21764
View attachment 21765
View attachment 21766


aiyyy..i have so many favourite models...hiks


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 10, 2006)

Cindy Crawford...so beautiful...the greatest ever

i also love...









Fernanda Tavarez






Yamila Diaz-Rahi

and of course...






Adriana Lima


----------



## Midgard (Jul 10, 2006)

Karen Mulder and Nadja Auermann.


----------

